# By Faith Alone



## tewilder (Mar 28, 2007)

I have been reading *By Faith Alone*, ed. Gary Johnson and Guy Waters, and I am very favorably impressed with it. I think it is a step above the material that has been published on the Federal Vision topic hitherto and opens new ground. The twin topics of the book are the New Perspectives and the Federal Vision. 

That is not to say that the authors are right about everything, or that everything that needs to be said has been brought up yet. But if you want to look into these topics, this is the book to start with, and it will take you further than the others also.


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 28, 2007)

I have reviewed the entire book here.


----------

